#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-10-24
<Nivex> it suddenly occurred to me that I did not attend a release party for Oneiric
<Nivex> maybe the first time in awhile
<akgraner> Nivex, I think everyone was crazy busy - I know I was - I didn't even attend or plan one this cycle
<Nivex> guess we'll have to make up for it rather Precisely :)
<BugeyeD> i had my own party. and yesterday i spent 3 hours fixing a botched upgrade. other than that one, so far so good.
 * holstein just got a new netbook
<holstein> im going to try stock 11.10 on it
<holstein> i must admit i already have squinty suspicious eyes trained on unity ;)
<holstein> akgraner: i have an emergency as well
<holstein> i have a new computer and no stickers :/
<akgraner> holstein, well we will have to fix that
<akgraner> :-)
<internalkernel1> lol... lets get that fixed for sure...
<akgraner> totally when I get back from UDS - let's have a geeky sticker exchange get together at firestorm
<internalkernel1> holstein: let me know how stock unity runs... I may brave it once again after I get off this show...
<internalkernel1> fyi - it seems to work well for the wifey... no complaints yet and she started on the beta...
<internalkernel1> akgraner: fer sure!
<holstein> you guys encrypt your home folders?
<holstein> on the netbooks?
<holstein> i should i think, im just wondering if its worth the hassle
<internalkernel1> holstein: yes, and its worth it - IMHO - it integrates seamlessly so there's no hassle
<holstein> internalkernel1: by the password?
<holstein> userpass?
<holstein> what if i chage the passwd?
<holstein> is that a hassle?
<holstein> i think the most odd part of unity is the hiding menu's
<akgraner> internalkernel1, yep - b/c I travel so much I don't want our lovely government ever reading my home directory
<holstein> i mean, theres nothing up there, so why hide them?
<holstein> seems like its an effort to not completely clone the OSX experience
<holstein> i know the argument that it looks cleaner and all that
<holstein> the other argument that it 'save screen realestate' is just wrong
<holstein> the space is there and empty when its hidden
<internalkernel1> I usually select the option to encrypt home dir on install... and its full integrated - changing password doesn't matter
<holstein> internalkernel1: cool
<holstein> im going to go for it
<holstein> :)
<holstein> internalkernel1: ill ping you first when i run into a problem ;)
 * holstein kidding...
<internalkernel1> holstein: lol... its all good...
<BugeyeD> holstein / internalkernel1 - the encrypted home folder overlay thing is neat, but i've been shunning it in favor of the -alt installer and its whole-disk encryption.
<BugeyeD> not that you care. :)
<BugeyeD> i've had to replace unity with unity-2d on several of my older boxes (like the one the kids use)
<internalkernel1> BugeyeD: yeah, I was using the whole disk encryption for awhile - but then I have to manually mount the drive in order to do a fsck on it... I like the ecryptfs because its one less hassle
<holstein> well, i got a little frustrated trying to make XFCE do what gnome2 used to do
<holstein> when i stopped doing that, i feel like i can settle into XFCE for a bit
<BugeyeD> internalkernel1: whatis fsck?
<internalkernel1> e2fsck -a
<internalkernel1> file system check
<akgraner> hey holstein do you think between you and internalkernel1 you all can email the mailing list and post to the forums and come up with 3 goals we can achieve this cycle
<akgraner> 2012 we are up for re-approval
<akgraner> and we need to start getting all that worked out
<akgraner> I think a lot of the stuff we've done helping get the LUG back in shape will count
<akgraner> and by we I mean  you and holstein and we'll need to survey the rest of the team to find out what all they have been up to so we can get all that added to our re-approval wiki
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-10-25
<BugeyeD> internalkernel1: you really thought i didn't know what fsck was? heh.
<internalkernel1> hey... fsck you
<internalkernel1> :P
<BugeyeD> hahaha
<internalkernel1> I thought it was strange you were asking...
<Nivex> yo dawg, I heard you like to check your filesystems...
<internalkernel1> Im in San Fran... jet lagged and working 15 hour days...
<internalkernel1> I fsck my filesystems all up and down...
<BugeyeD> eff-suck
 * BugeyeD was in seattle last week
<BugeyeD> never been before, loved it.
<BugeyeD> accidentally ended up micro$oft campus first night, though. gave me a real scare.
<internalkernel1> lol...
<internalkernel1> I went to seattle in june, first time for me too...
<internalkernel1> I dug it
<BugeyeD> and diarrhea
<internalkernel1> whoa... tmi
<internalkernel1> you hit the fish market didn't you?
<BugeyeD> not really, just a sudden urge to exit the car and take leave a gift somewhere on campus
<BugeyeD> pike market, yes. cool stuff.
<internalkernel1> awesome... your welcome Bill Gates
<akgraner> I <3 geek humor!
<akgraner> and now that I am learning python I really feel all geekish
<akgraner> I just wanna write scripts and not have to ask other people to do it for me
<akgraner> is that to much for a girl to want
<internalkernel1> but its easier when other people do it...
<internalkernel1> you just can't complain...
<akgraner> diamonds, pearls, gold and the knowledge to write my own scripts
<internalkernel1> whoa... huny...
<akgraner> internalkernel1, um you are talking to me - I can't not complain you know that
<internalkernel1> for a lady you're kinda stepping out of your comfort zone...
<akgraner> hahahaha lady and me in the same sentence - I <3 you!
<internalkernel1> sorry, like I said jet lagged and 15 hour days...
<internalkernel1> a bit slap happy... I had to restrain myself since we are in a logged channel...
<akgraner> hehe
 * BugeyeD loves python
<BugeyeD> akgraner: why are you learning?
<akgraner> b/c I want to write scripts and I want to understand things like summit and stuff
<akgraner> I keep running into areas I need help with but I wouldn't if I knew python
<akgraner> and I am learning drupal too
<akgraner> my friend emma jane 's new book is called Drupal User's Guide and it's awesome
<akgraner> she also wrote Front End Drupal...
<akgraner> and after this I want to learn django
<BugeyeD> ewwww, php
 * BugeyeD doesn't trust php. almost as many security bugs as windows
<BugeyeD> *gasp* - did i really just say that?
<internalkernel1> well, yeah you did say that...
<internalkernel1> I've found that a lot of the bugs are due to poorly written php and escalated privs on the server... not necessarily php itself.
<internalkernel1> but who wants to audit everyone's code... mine as well write it yourself.
<BugeyeD> might as well write in python instead
<BugeyeD> want to learn a new framework? might as well be twisted, if you want to be able to do some truly cool network-related stuff
<BugeyeD> akgraner: summit? the event or some kind of software?
<BugeyeD> and into what areas are you running, that python knowledge would help?
<BugeyeD> i asked awhile back how i could possibly contribute with a little bit of python knowledge, but never really got much of a straight answer
<mhall119> good morning NC
<mhall119> BugeyeD: akgraner tells me you're looking for ways to contribute to loco-directory?
<bac> morning mhall119
<BugeyeD> mhall119: i was just fishing for ways i might be able to contribute with my weak python-fu
<BugeyeD> not that i have any spare time, but you never know
<mhall119> BugeyeD: well we're always looking for help on loco.ubuntu.com, it's a python/django webapp
<BugeyeD> mhall119: i don't know jack about django. i use python for sysadmin work and standalone non-web apps (eg backups, automated file transfer systems, etc.) ...
<BugeyeD> so i may not be much help up front
<mhall119> BugeyeD: django is easy, you'll be able to start contributing in no time
<Nivex> well frap. browser check identifies Java version insecure, but partner repo hasn't released a fix yet
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-10-26
<BugeyeD> hi all - what's the name of the terminal that automatically runs screen inside with all the bells and whistles? coming up with a blank here ...
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i just run screen, not sure
<holstein> ive used gnome-terminal of cours
<holstein> e
<holstein> and im getting comfortable with xfce4-terminal
<BugeyeD> found it, byobu (or something odd-looking like that)
<BugeyeD> i always find what i'm looking for right after i ask for help. never friggin' fails.
<holstein> i saw that suggested the other day
<holstein> been meaning to try it ot
<holstein> out*
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> not sure about that...
<holstein> i dont think its for me
<internalkernel> BugeyeD: what's screen?
<holstein> like, screen
<holstein> screen -S whatever
<holstein> run things in the background, and disconnect and reconnect
<Tracy_P> I use it frequently to start a download on the home box, let it finish downloading and get it off the box later when I get there.
<BugeyeD> internalkernel: heh, touche
<BugeyeD> i'll leave it up to you to decide whether i left off an accent or misspelled a word. :)
<internalkernel> lol... I don't think so...
<internalkernel> Im glad you got it... :P
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-10-22
<Nivex> all caps day in #trilug?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-10-28
<Nivex> grrr! they took away Twinkle in 12.10. Why can't we keep a decent SIP client around?!
<Nivex> and autofs not being able to handle an IPv6 NFS server also gives me a sad, but that's been busted from the get go
